# Weights in USA's Engines.



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone added weights to the USA line's engines for better traction?
I know Aristo has done this.
I was thinking the fuel tank was empty, and low center of gravidy.
Thanks 
Sean


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The only weight that I have added is batteries.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

All my Macs and SD have two Aristo weights added and got rid of the rubber tires so that wheels gear does not do all the work.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep put weights in all my USAT locos. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh well.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it snowed today, then rain = heavy snow. Rotary no good. Plow did O.K. The engines with the weight did great , no sliding off. The plow did slid off the tracks @ curves, 20 footers "packed snow" was the cause. Engines seemed to push a lot better!! I think in the spring I'll remove the weights. Sorry no pics or video's. Sean


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Only if you do as Marty has done other wise stall voltage is way to high on motors.


----------

